# Luanda,the capital of Angola.



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Luanda has almost 5 million hbitants and after decades of civil war is developing fastly and turning a beautiful city*









By: daveblume









By: sergio_amilcar









By: Makgobokgobo 









By: KODILU  Kostadin Luchansky 









By: KODILU  Kostadin Luchansky 









By: zécarlos[ ô junroyal









By: elisa vaz









By: skylight99









By: raggiecisco71

*BYMatthias Offodile*


















*area u/c*










*another area u/c*










*another area*




































By:matthias offodile


*ByMatthias Offodile* Luanda Sul (not up-to date but the pics show modern Luanda Sul)



















construction



















I love those houses, paradise, my style:cheers:

































































interior 























































during Christmas






































Courtesy of emireli93


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Some Luanda pics from the Luanda City Gallery thread:








By Carla Maria 

























These three are by Nelson Silvestre









By Bruno


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.angolabelazebelo.com/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by NhaLuany


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the pics eddeux:cheers:


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Very Nice thread!! Angola is rising fast after a long civil war.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

brazilteen said:


> Thanks for the pics eddeux:cheers:


 welcome, there are a lot more photos of Luanda that can be posted here. The sources aren't known in some of them, so I have find them and be picky with which ones I post, you know how yellowfever is .....









^^ my fav....
















all by buchoterra


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

by buchoterra.

and then the not so nice image...








also by buchoterra


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

These pictures were just taken late last month.....









































all by alfonpi


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks once more about the pics


----------



## wotwot (Jun 13, 2010)

loving it


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Thanks about the comments


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and -really- very nice views, photos from Luanda brazilteen


----------



## Indictable (Sep 23, 2008)

Holy crap. I would have NEVER expected any African city to have some of those amazing neighbourhoods, all the SUV's and the excellent modern development (well, with exception to Gauteng in some regards..)

What would the white population of Luanda be (I'm guessing that they're mostly ethnic Portuguese..)


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

By Matthias Offodile *New Hotel Victoria Garden City *










:cheers:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Indictable said:


> Holy crap. I would have NEVER expected any African city to have some of those amazing neighbourhoods, all the SUV's and the excellent modern development (well, with exception to Gauteng in some regards..)
> 
> What would the white population of Luanda be (I'm guessing that they're mostly ethnic Portuguese..)


Yup portuguese ethinicaly but there are many people that go there to work they aren't really from there(in Angola 1% of the people birth there are white).
But there are many brazilians and portugueses...even chineses that are going there to work cuz the economy is having a great boom.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*ByMatthias Offodile*




































courtesy of Bruno


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

a city with a very good future


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

The city is getting nicer day after day. Happy for Luanda!


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

Indictable said:


> Holy crap. I would have NEVER expected any African city to have some of those amazing neighbourhoods, all the SUV's and the excellent modern development (well, with exception to Gauteng in some regards..)
> 
> What would the white population of Luanda be (I'm guessing that they're mostly ethnic Portuguese..)


There are quite a lot of foreigners in Angola working in the oil industry. Most if not all of the money in the country comes from oil. You get paid huge salaries in US dollars there but I also heard that, because of that, it is quite expensive to live in these upper class villas.


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Indictable said:


> Holy crap. I would have NEVER expected any African city to have some of those amazing neighbourhoods, all the SUV's and the excellent modern development (well, with exception to Gauteng in some regards..)
> 
> What would the white population of Luanda be (I'm guessing that they're mostly ethnic Portuguese..)


A lot of the white people left because of the civil war, just like in most african countries. But many are returning because of the economy.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Indictable said:


> *Holy crap. I would have NEVER expected any African city to have some of those amazing neighbourhoods, all the SUV's and the excellent modern development (well, with exception to Gauteng in some regards..)*
> What would the white population of Luanda be (I'm guessing that they're mostly ethnic Portuguese..)


a bit of an overexaggeration, much? You really need to visit the africa forum more. Luanda is an amazing city, and its growth in a mere 8 years is stunning and I'm sure in another 10 years we may not recognize the city, but it's not the shining pearl of Africa. Trust me, it has its competition. :lol:

And the white population, more than likely they're Brazilians and Portuguese working in Luanda.


----------



## mani.khan (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## MK20 (Aug 9, 2008)

Good pics. After civil war, Angola is growing very well.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

LCD lights on some towers in Luanda










both uploaded by fjvliz


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ beatiful lights and thanks


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

By zécarlos[ ô ]unroyal

I love this photo :lol:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Many tvs


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariopinho/5272791492/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariopinho/5272791318/in/photostream/


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice bay


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

What an interesting place!!
Just love the old Portuguese colonial buildings.

Congratulations on the development too!!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

beautiful building
















demotix.com


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
Nice updates!!! Love those last heritage buildings!!!! Luanda is becoming a nice city indeed.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

ami-1970


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

ekuikui said:


> Just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ekuikui said:


> Photo of Marcio Fernandes


...


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow Angola looks way better than I thought. It seems more well off than a lot of African countries.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

maufeito


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice photos kay:


----------



## sx1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow really nice! Good to see African cities opening up some eyes & shedding whatever preconceived notion people might have about them. 
Wish to see this across the continent & not some oil/mineral rich ones though.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all three by datapolo

























these three by ami-1970


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

AWSOME PICSTURES thank you


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Supreme - so nice to see this city develop rapidly!!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Posts by other users...


alama said:


> Ok then
> *Luanda 2011*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Awsome


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Some more Luanda for your eyes  


Matthias Offodile said:


> More Jan-Febr. 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Thanks


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

And some more....


You are to blame said:


> Some pics from 2011


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Wow, awesome thread! The first _real_ Luanda thread I see on SSC, very good pictures and finally some street level stuff. I love the new developments, the city is getting really beautiful, nice!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

okay some more from the luanda city thread in the angola forum...


Matthias Offodile said:


> *all taken in Janury + February 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

schmidt said:


> Wow, awesome thread! The first _real_ Luanda thread I see on SSC, very good pictures and finally some street level stuff. I love the new developments, the city is getting really beautiful, nice!


Glad you liked the photos.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

I hate quoting pics but I'm getting tired of picking through the ones I like....Last update of the night from the Luanda city gallery..................... 


Matthias Offodile said:


> :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I loved the pics you posted....Hey eddeux check the new pics Ive posted on my SP thread =P thanks


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

eddeux, you are really doing a great job, :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

oh!! good buses! there is a good transport system in luanda or a good plan for the future??


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

kiligoland said:


> eddeux, you are really doing a great job, :applause::applause::applause:


Thank Matthias for wherever he got these images from because I have a hard time looking for Luanda pictures 90% of the time.:yes:


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

this set of photos truely demonstrate what african can achieve,it makes people happy that hard working african can get a prospers life, i believe in the not distance future,when all the wars ends in africa,alot more cities and towns will grow crazy like luanda.

I heard that luanda is like one of the most expensive city to live,is that true.thanks for your work eddeux, i would love to see more african cities in the cityscape


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ thanks for commenting.:yes:
posted by ekuikui
----------
Foto de Mauro Marques


















Ilha deLuanda by Jose Carlos Da Silva










Foto de Luis *****










Foto De Aoani D'Alva










Foto de Jose Silva Pinto


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

It's incredible the number of cranes shown in the last set of pics  ... it looks like a little Dubai


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^when all of those buildings are complete Luanda will be forever changed.:cheers:
Posted by matthias offodile...
----
















By Conceição and Fernanda Passarinho


----------



## Ras Siyan (Jan 12, 2009)

Luanda's transformation is amazing and inspiring... Bravo!!! :applause:


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

So freakin BEAUTIFUL.

Viva Angola. Keep it up. Hope many on the continent follow in your path.

I love this PIC!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful pictures!


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Ras Siyan said:


> Luanda's transformation is amazing and inspiring... Bravo!!! :applause:


+1


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

ExcellentALWAYS said:


> So freakin BEAUTIFUL.
> 
> Viva Angola. Keep it up. Hope many on the continent follow in your path.
> 
> I love this PIC!



Wow, look at those satellite dishes on every window.


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Angola is making good progress, his capital Luanda is a nice city overall. :cheers:


----------

